# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box تحديثات :  Medusa Box v2.3.2 - LG E475F, Samsung T879 and more!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Medusa Box v2.3.2 is out!  *Added support for:*
LG E475F, Samsung SGH-T879, Samsung GT-S5367, Samsung GT-S5360B!  Medusa Box v2.3.2 Release Notes:
- Added support for the following models:  *LG E475F* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.*Samsung SGH-T879* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair (PDA: UVMA1; Android: 4.0.4).*Samsung GT-S5360B* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.*Samsung GT-S5367* - added Dead Boot Repair. 
- Uploaded new Repair and FullFlash files for Samsung SGH-T499 (PDA: WXKK4; Android: 2.2.2).
- Uploaded Custom flash file for Samsung SHV-E110S.
- All pinouts and Repair procedures are described in Software manuals ("Help" button in Software).  Medusa - Ultimate Breakthrough in the Phone Repair!          
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

